# flaking skin after shaving?



## DanceswthGoats (Jul 20, 2011)

Just a quick check to see if its normal for some goats to get really flaky skin for awhile skin after you shave them?  Its gone now but boy was it gross for a bit..yuck. She looked good after her shave but within a few days she had dead caking shin sloughing off all over her sides, gave her a good brushing every  morning for a few days to help it along and it went away. She's as cute as ever now and I can go back to not gagging when I think about goat skin falling in the milk pail,  I filter it but still..


----------



## Goatmasta (Jul 20, 2011)

sounds like a sunburn to me


----------



## cmjust0 (Jul 20, 2011)

Goatmasta said:
			
		

> sounds like a sunburn to me


x2.


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 20, 2011)

Could also be a tad of 'razor burn'....seems mine do it worse in the areas where I shave closest.


----------



## DanceswthGoats (Jul 20, 2011)

yeah,  a sunburn/razor burn could be a possibility. It went away after a few days but the closest I could come to describing it is something  like really bad dandruff, Her whole back and sides where a huge gray patch of dead skin(she's all black). it's gone now but So much was falling off her I really lost any desire to drink that milk, filtered or no.  The cats, dog, and chickens really loved the milk they got out of it though, in fact now when I sit down to milk I have a the whole menagerie hanging around outside the door when I'm done,


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jul 21, 2011)

Yup, sunburn.  My chocolate buck does the same thing if I'm not careful about keeping sunscreen on him the first couple days after clipping.  

I know a lot of folks so, but that's one reason I won't reverse a #10 on the body- it is way too short to afford any protection and takes a while to grow out.


----------



## DanceswthGoats (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up, I'll keep that in mind next time she gets a hair cut. The gal I got her from came over and gave her a shave a few days after I got her and It really didn't cross my mind to protect her from a sunburn.  At times I'm not the sharpest crayon in the box,lol.  Poor girl, but I'll know better next time!


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jul 21, 2011)

Well, that makes sense, but in your defense, I wouldn't have thought about sunburn either.

See!!  You learn something on here every day!!!

DonnaBelle


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jul 21, 2011)

DanceswthGoats said:
			
		

> Thanks for the heads up, I'll keep that in mind next time she gets a hair cut. The gal I got her from came over and gave her a shave a few days after I got her and It really didn't cross my mind to protect her from a sunburn.  At times I'm not the sharpest crayon in the box,lol.  Poor girl, but I'll know better next time!


It happens to the best of us.


----------



## cmjust0 (Jul 22, 2011)

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> It happens to the best of us.


For the record, that's never happened to me.

.
..
...
....
.....

Then again, I don't shave my critters.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jul 22, 2011)

cmjust0 said:
			
		

> n.smithurmond said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahem, I said the "best of us."


  I'm sorry cm- you left yourself wide open and I had to run with it.


----------



## cmjust0 (Jul 22, 2011)

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> cmjust0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, that backfired now didn't it?!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jul 22, 2011)

Yeah, little bit.


----------

